# tipper?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have seen video that tipper are toss also ..so can tipper home?
but the video state that there are two homer with them tho ...?

thank you everyone


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have tipplers in which the guy i got them from says that he tosses them up to a hundred miles away,and they come back.When I flew some of his birds,they'd rake out for hours,thus them routing.Tipplers are smart birds with very good homing ability.


----------

